# Applying for a british passport



## Lilmz (May 23, 2016)

Hello everyone  
I've been living in Egypt with my husband for about a year now we have a baby and we're going to apply for her first british passport. I have a few questions nd i hope that some1 else has got some experince with it. (1) Her full birth certificate has been translated but do I need to go and get it stamprd or certified by a lawyer as well? If so where do i do this.(2)They also ask for some form of residency , but all they do is stamp ur passport !!! Plus it's not that clear.... so is that going to b ok ?? (3) Another thing is I need a countersignature but I have only been here for a year nd there for I dnt knw any1 so what should I do nd is this going to b a problem? (4) they ask for my antenatal records but the thing is my antenata, records aren't that clear either they r just ultrasounds nd prescriptions that dnt look very formal so what do I do. (5) my baby has been added to another non british passport so is it ok to just send a photocopy of it cuz I'd rather not b without both my british nd non british passport. 
Please if any1 else has applied for a first time british passport or knows of any1 that has would u kindly let me know what u did.
Thank u


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lilmz said:


> Hello everyone
> I've been living in Egypt with my husband for about a year now we have a baby and we're going to apply for her first british passport. I have a few questions nd i hope that some1 else has got some experince with it. (1) Her full birth certificate has been translated but do I need to go and get it stamprd or certified by a lawyer as well? If so where do i do this.(2)They also ask for some form of residency , but all they do is stamp ur passport !!! Plus it's not that clear.... so is that going to b ok ?? (3) Another thing is I need a countersignature but I have only been here for a year nd there for I dnt knw any1 so what should I do nd is this going to b a problem? (4) they ask for my antenatal records but the thing is my antenata, records aren't that clear either they r just ultrasounds nd prescriptions that dnt look very formal so what do I do. (5) my baby has been added to another non british passport so is it ok to just send a photocopy of it cuz I'd rather not b without both my british nd non british passport.
> Please if any1 else has applied for a first time british passport or knows of any1 that has would u kindly let me know what u did.
> Thank u



I'm not going to delete your post but can you re-write it without all of the text speak which is really not allowed o the forum.


----------



## Lilmz (May 23, 2016)

Ok, sorry I didn't know it wasn't allowed.


----------



## wolfrespecter190 (Mar 22, 2016)

We did similar, but it was a while ago so be aware that the requirements might well have changed. The only way to be 100% sure is to contact the passport office directly.



> (1) Her full birth certificate has been translated but do I need to go and get it stamprd or certified by a lawyer as well?


No. But we got a bilingual electronic birth certificate to save having to get it translated; the translation of the hospital birth notice didn't need to be certified, but I did write in the cover letter that the translation office was on the Embassy's list and I asked the translator to write her name and the date on the translation next to her office's stamp.



> (2)They also ask for some form of residency , but all they do is stamp ur passport !!! Plus it's not that clear.... so is that going to b ok ??


In practice, it should be enough to send a photocopy of your residence visa and one other thing - we used a photocopy of my company health insurance card. You could send postal/proxy vote registration documents if you're registered for the EU referendum at your current address. Again though you'll need to explain in a cover letter that you have no other documentation with your address on it (if that's the case). 



> (3) Another thing is I need a countersignature but I have only been here for a year nd there for I dnt knw any1 so what should I do nd is this going to b a problem?


It doesn't need to be somebody resident in Egypt. What about a visitor like a family friend (this is what we did). You should ask the passport office directly what to do if you can't find anybody and they'll almost certainly find some sort of solution. 



> (4) they ask for my antenatal records but the thing is my antenata, records aren't that clear either they r just ultrasounds nd prescriptions that dnt look very formal so what do I do.


I think as long as it says your name, the date and that you're pregnant you should be dead on. 



> (5) my baby has been added to another non british passport so is it ok to just send a photocopy of it cuz I'd rather not b without both my british nd non british passport.


I don't know about that. It might be alright to send a colour photocopy (of every page) but you should definitely check with them directly.

I would really strongly recommend getting a consular birth registration if you haven't already. It's expensive but it will seriously save your sanity from the admin nightmare that will result without one.


----------

